# SDS Hammer Drills



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I think a Bulldog is in my future. :clap:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a Bosch bulldog since 1995 and its still kicking. Got a grease leak on the front end since 2010 and to fix it was the same as a new one. So after this one dies 2020? I will get another one. Just bought the Makita cordless hammer drill and that work great to.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

JWilliams said:


> chewy its just a fastner used to attach things to concrete. heres the website if you want to check it out... http://www.tapcon.com/


Haven't come across those here, we use plastic plugs with normal 8x screws, concrete nails with a dog leg in them or a mechanical anchor.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I also had a long running Bosch Bulldog. Lost it in my trailer heist many years ago and did not replace it. I have larger Hilti and Bosch rotary hammers now, but I just happened to have to set some Titan post anchors on concrete yesterday and sure wish that I had that Bulldog. I used my cordless Makita drill set on Hammer mode and it took forever.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I use my big hilti for everything.. even 3/16 holes :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> I dont know what a tapcon is but I drill 8mm holes all day with my Bosch bulldog one handed.


Its a junk brand of masonry screw with a corrosion resistant coating.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> I use my big hilti for everything.. even 3/16 holes :laughing:


Too slow rich, I use to use my te-25 for that size but they turn too slow and hit too hard. Not to mention its too aggressive for certain things...once I took out a brick from a chimney installing a sat dish.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I bought a used Bosch off of Ebay for $45 about 4 years ago. Couple drops later and it still is the best hammer drill we have. I also have a couple of Dewalt that we use for tile removal and I don't use them for Tapcons usually.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

When it comes to SDS plus the bull dog is by far the best.

But if you need to drill a 2 1/2" core thru 6" of concrete the big Milwaukee SDS MAX is the most rugged and user friendly drill / jack hammer I own...

I have them both but if I could only keep one it would be the Milwaukee SDS MAX:thumbsup:

Lets not forget who wrote the book on drills.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Too slow rich, I use to use my te-25 for that size but they turn too slow and hit too hard. Not to mention its too aggressive for certain things...once I took out a brick from a chimney installing a sat dish.


Very true. They are slow but the powefull hits make up for it going in stuff like cmu... When i need a hammer drill i always go for my hilti so thats the drill thats on most of my jobs.

Yes for delicate things i use my 1/2 cordless milwaulkee.

If im doing a bunch of tapcons i also have a 1/2 corded milwaulkee hammer drill...

Ive been pretty lazy latley and have be chucking up sds bits in my cordless :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I really think a guy needs at least 2 rotary hammers and that 7/8" Hitachi SDS i posted is a decent one for short money. Great one handed action for holes 1/2" and smaller. It has a fast BPM and tears up CMU:blink:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have both a V18 cordless and corded Milwaukee 1-1/8" SDS+. I have been really happy with both. They are both manufactured in Switzerland. Hmmmm.......


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I picked up this 7/8" rotary hammer on sale for 50 bucks. It's great for tapcons, it melts through CMU like butter It's a SDS and yea I like it:blink:


Hey, DWB is that a roto hammer or a hammer drill I don't think I've seen one like that before. Looks small and easy to handle


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Hey, DWB is that a roto hammer or a hammer drill I don't think I've seen one like that before. Looks small and easy to handle


It's a roto hammer, I picked up on the big once a year sale at our tool store. Got it and a Hitachi jigsaw for 99$
model- Hitachi DH22PG
http://www.acmetools.com/tools/HITACHI+DH22PG+7&#47;8+In.+SDS+Plus+Rotary+Hammer+Drill


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I have one of these little Bosch Bulldogs that I use for small holes and Tapcons. It feels light as feather to me even after using it all day long. The latches on the plastic storage case that comes with it are pretty flimsy though, so I wouldn't trust it to carry around too many bits and extra fasteners. Other than that, I really like it.	

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-11224VSR-8-Inch-SDS-Plus-Bulldog/dp/B00002246T


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I luv my Bosch , you are on the right road, the Sds bits blow away the round drill bits, no slipping As it drills,
Get the bulldog extreme, there is an even better model than that but is probably overkill for you
For chipping the extreme works very well for chiseling up tile, I used to replace broken tile, cutting grout joint out and chipping the broken tile out, when you get good the variable speed trigger is like working with a scalpel, you can get that precise with it
We used these drills for marble and granite to attach fasteners to the slabs, drilling and putting pins in the side
From memory the (11224 )the smaller Bosch doesn't have good chipping power.
I have 2 or 3 of these, two 11316 (45lb) chippers and just sold a brand new 11309 (70lb) Bosch brute breaker for 700 on Craigslist. 1400 new
Check Craigslist, if your not in a hurry you can get the 11224 model# for around100.00 in good condition
I'm a hard core supporter of these drills, you will not go wrong
I rebuilt my 11316, on the kitchen table, a lot cooler than in the garage, took it on the job but didn't work so rented hilti ta905, nice too, took it back apart and assembled it correctly, works like new, bought another on c.l. For 400(800) new
Make your money work as hard as you do!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I ended up with the 7.5 amp Bulldog. Gonna put it to use tomorrow. I'm gonna hug and love on it tonight. I like new tools.

The Extreme is another 89 bucks. I just don't need that much power often enough. If I ever get a job needing it, I'll just bid it in and get one then. Oops, I did get the 1" Extreme, but couldn't justify the price difference for the 1-1/8 inch.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats, don't forget to pick up the check because you were admiring you new drill!
Easier, better, faster - work to live by


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you get bits for it?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. The SDS-Plus tapcon bits. I did some preliminary layout and drilled and fastened a few boards down today. It works like butter.

Unfortunately, some of the blocks are soft like butter as well. They drill even easier, but the tapcons don't hold. I think I have the placement figured out though, and then they hold like crazy.

It's my favorite tool for the moment. My only complaint is that it doesn't have any kind of box or compartment in the case to hold bits. :blink: I ended up wrapping them in a plastic grocery bag so they didn't scratch my new drill. :laughing:


----------

